# Plans ID?



## taylorreedmullen (May 23, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thane (Sep 11, 2014)

Some sort of Dracaena I believe.


----------



## Judy S (Aug 29, 2010)

D. Marginata....NOT a plant for a vivarium....


----------

